# Friday night - What are you up to?



## Steve Smith (14 Nov 2008)

I've just spent two hours fiddling with one of my tanks, trying to get it back from the brink of algae doom.  I popped into P@H last night and bought two tropica "Medium plant on wood".  I bought the biggest bolbitis I've ever seen (not seen many!)  I'd guess it's about 4 pot's worth.  Also bought a Microsorum "narrow" plant on wood.  Â£14.99 each (bolbitis is Â£7.50 a pot normally!) or Â£24.99 for two.  I sorta wish I'd bought another Bolbitis but the microsorum looked so nice in the shop.  Both need a little TLC but should recover nicely 

Anyhow, after spending an hour re-tying stuff to better looking wood and moving things around, I'm now sitting with a beer admiring my work, watching the fish exploring 

Anyhow, what are you upto?  Anyone actually got a social life on a Friday?


----------



## Dan Crawford (14 Nov 2008)

I'm smashing it in Chester with Brother Edwards! woo hoo, UKaps BABY!


----------



## John Starkey (14 Nov 2008)

Hi Steve,after a busy week driving all around the country i am having a tinny and writing this   ,regards john


----------



## George Farmer (14 Nov 2008)

Drinking a cool can of lager, planting 40 pots of crypts into a 370 litre tank and photographing step-by-step and listening to my eldest daughter and her friends gossiping whilst watching chick flicks.  All this whilst my lovely wife is making me homemade pizza.

Oh, and intermittently checking up on new posts here with my shiny new iMac...

Livin' the dream.


----------



## Mark Evans (14 Nov 2008)

friday night for me is just like a monday, wednesday....etc etc they all just role in to one. work, home ukaps website. work home ukaps website etc etc. since i stopped drinking 7 years ago ive become a homey, aquatic plant fanatic. just me, my wife and my little boy. and tommorow?...TGM to pick up my 120cm optiwhite   

anyone want a new friend?


----------



## Dave Spencer (14 Nov 2008)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> I'm smashing it in Chester with Brother Edwards! woo hoo, UKaps BABY!



Chester is a good night out. Unfortunately, I am at work generating electricity so you scum bags can all use your computers and bop around under the disco lights.  

Dave.


----------



## Stu Worrall (14 Nov 2008)

poor dave stuck in work, go an have a sleep on the nigt shift fella (and dont forget to ring about sunday, i have a GO from the boss   )

Just got home from the Tescos shop and the wife and little uns have settled down to watch children in need.  Its BF2 for me tonight


----------



## GreenNeedle (14 Nov 2008)

Snakebite black made from Tesco 88p for 4 cans lager and 2 litre for Â£1.20 cider with 67p value blackcurrant = 28p(ish) per pint and is going down a treat whilst watching Paul Weller in session on BBC4.

AC


----------



## Luketendo (14 Nov 2008)

I was just playing Call of Duty: World at War on Xbox .


----------



## Nick16 (14 Nov 2008)

call of duty 2 on the pc online. (running my clan of soldiers!!!)  well its either that or BF2 or farcry 1!


----------



## Steve Smith (14 Nov 2008)

Well, my tank lights just turned out (timers set to 9pm).  Fortunately I've found an episode of American Chopper on Sky which I haven't seen before 

Glad it's not just me on here


----------



## Steve Smith (14 Nov 2008)

john starkey said:
			
		

> Hi Steve,after a busy week driving all around the country i am having a tinny and writing this   ,regards john



Hey John, Hope you're enjoying that well earned tinny!

You got your optiwhite filled yet?


----------



## JamesM (14 Nov 2008)

Designing DVD covers, because I'm bored :?


----------



## Themuleous (14 Nov 2008)

At my bro in laws doing very little of anything!!!!

Sam


----------



## PM (15 Nov 2008)

Redoing my CV so that I might one Friday be able to go out and have a laugh!


----------



## Garuf (15 Nov 2008)

Wishing I had a CV in the first place and dodging idiot flat mates. Oh the life!


----------



## Ed Seeley (15 Nov 2008)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Anyhow, what are you upto?  Anyone actually got a social life on a Friday?



I was dressed in my tux watching Quantum of Solace at the Broadway cinema in town.  Then followed it up with a few G&Ts (not a fan of vodka martinis...   )


----------



## Steve Smith (15 Nov 2008)

Sounds like an awesome evening Ed!  Bond fancy dress party?


----------



## Ed Seeley (15 Nov 2008)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Sounds like an awesome evening Ed!  Bond fancy dress party?



Yeah.  It was a good laugh!  Got some funny looks when me and a mate stopped for fish and chips in our djs before going to the film!  Don't think people were expecting that! A very surreal evening!


----------

